# Price of sunscreen in cyprus.



## cgphilpott (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going to be selling Sunscreen in Agia Napa and would like to know if anybody knows why it is so expensive to buy in Cyprus even taking in to account import costs. I will be selling quality brands below 5 Euros a bottle. Will i have any trouble if i have paid the duty and registered business for taxes etc. Would i be able to sell wholesale to shops or just to tourists?

I would love for you to share your opinions on this with me.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don`t know about Ayia Napa but I can get sunscreen for €5 euros in Derynieia, this includes, Piz Buin, Loreal, Malibu also can get the coloured kids Malibu sunscreen for €2.


----------

